# Seltsamer Block

## Farnelius

Liebe Leute,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit einem block.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> archimedes euklid # emerge -pv app-office/openoffice
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Ich habe schon ein emerge --update --deep world gemacht.

Es erscheint dennoch dergleiche block.

Was kann ich sonst so noch machen_

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Herzlichst

Steven Malekas

----------

## mastacloak

Wie es aussieht möchte OpenOffice kdelibs, welche den kde split ebuilds zuzuordnen sind. Du nutzt aber noch die monolithischen ebuilds. Siehe auch hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

Du hast nun 2 Möglichkeiten:

1) OpenOffice ohne KDE-Support zu kompilieren (usflag -kde) oder openoffice-bin zu installieren

2) Dein KDE auf split ebuilds umzustellen gemäß der Dokumentation (s.o.).

Empfehlen würde ich die 2. Variante.

Gruß

----------

## mrsteven

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Empfehlen würde ich die 2. Variante.

 

...auch weil's hier dann gleich die Version 3.5.10 von KDE gibt.  :Wink:  Die monolithischen ebuilds gibt's nur bis 3.5.9, außerdem kannst du so viel genauer steuern welche KDE-Anwendungen du installieren willst.

----------

## Farnelius

Ich werde diesen Rat befolgen...könnte jedoch noch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen und somit sich auf nächstes Wochenende verschieben. Jedoch vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Es klärt sich so manches jetzt für mich.

Herzlichst

Steven

----------

